# Evolution IMAP ssl not connecting

## rpmohn

Evolution 2.0.2 was working just fine. Then it broke when I upgraded Courier IMAP because the config files changed locations. I fixed that and everything was fine again. On Friday I upgraded some other random stuff, and now Evolution can't connect the the IMAP server for anything! I've tried re-emerging evolution, courier, sasl, etc, but to no avail.

```
Error while Scanning folders in "IMAP server 192.168.1.2".

Could not connect to 192.168.1.2 (port imap2): Connection refused.
```

Please Help!

Thanks -RPM

----------

## j-m

Some random stuff is not enough information.  :Smile: 

```

emerge genlop

genlop -l

```

----------

## thomasando

I had a similar problem, but it was with authdaemond - it had changed locations in an update.

Try this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-291738-highlight-authdaemond.html

Also, check out your logs (/var/log/messages and /var/log/maillog) and keep them open in a console while you check mail in evolution - see if it whinges about authentication.

----------

## rpmohn

 *j-m wrote:*   

> Some random stuff is not enough information. 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge genlop
> ...

 

You're right - here's what genlop shows between Thursday when evolution worked and Friday evening when it started giving me errors again:

```
     Fri Feb 25 08:20:39 2005 >>> media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7

     Fri Feb 25 08:36:37 2005 >>> media-libs/win32codecs-20050115

     Fri Feb 25 08:39:53 2005 >>> media-libs/bio2jack-0.4

     Fri Feb 25 08:43:25 2005 >>> media-libs/libtheora-1.0_alpha3

     Fri Feb 25 09:12:40 2005 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5

     Fri Feb 25 13:09:34 2005 >>> games-board/gnubg-0.14.3

     Fri Feb 25 16:41:45 2005 >>> dev-perl/Test-Manifest-0.92

     Fri Feb 25 16:43:19 2005 >>> dev-perl/XML-RSS-1.02

     Fri Feb 25 16:45:41 2005 >>> dev-perl/GD-2.18

     Fri Feb 25 16:47:18 2005 >>> dev-perl/GDTextUtil-0.86

     Fri Feb 25 16:48:42 2005 >>> dev-perl/XML-RegExp-0.03-r1

     Fri Feb 25 16:50:18 2005 >>> dev-perl/libxml-perl-0.07-r2

     Fri Feb 25 16:51:59 2005 >>> dev-perl/XML-DOM-1.43

     Fri Feb 25 16:53:27 2005 >>> dev-perl/text-reform-1.11

     Fri Feb 25 16:55:10 2005 >>> dev-perl/text-autoformat-1.12

     Fri Feb 25 16:57:28 2005 >>> dev-perl/XML-XPath-1.13

     Fri Feb 25 16:59:25 2005 >>> dev-perl/GDGraph-1.43

     Fri Feb 25 17:01:02 2005 >>> dev-perl/GD-Graph3d-0.63

     Fri Feb 25 17:07:47 2005 >>> dev-perl/Template-Toolkit-2.14

```

Nothing obvious to me  :Sad:  .

Please help! Thanks! -RPM

----------

## thomasando

Do other mail clients work?

----------

## rpmohn

 *thomasando wrote:*   

> Do other mail clients work?

 

Yes, I was just able to connect using Mutt configured for IMAP-SSL. I'm about to emerge Thunderbird and give that a go . . .

Any thoughts? -RPM

----------

## thomasando

I guess it could be expected that you've confirmed all settings are ok in evolution? Unmerge/re-emerged evolution? Remove/reset account settings?

----------

## rpmohn

 *thomasando wrote:*   

> I guess it could be expected that you've confirmed all settings are ok in evolution? Unmerge/re-emerged evolution? Remove/reset account settings?

 

Seems that delete account, close evolution, create account solved the problems. Highly annoying.  :Mad: 

Thanks for your help!  :Very Happy:  -RPM

----------

## thomasando

Very odd, but hey, it's working  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BigBaaadBob

I've done all those things (rebuilding evo, etc.) and I still can't get evolution to work with the new courier-imap.   :Mad:  Evolution says: 

```
Failed to connect to IMAP server ns1.rwwa.com in secure mode: SSL negotiations failed.
```

 and courier-imap says: 

```
Apr 12 08:41:07 ns1 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:192.124.97.10]

Apr 12 08:41:07 ns1 imapd: couriertls: connect: error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number

Apr 12 08:41:07 ns1 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:192.124.97.10], time=0, starttls=1
```

 Courier-imap works with Squirrelmail and Thunderbird just fine.  Courier-imap pop works fine with evolution. I've followed all the tips I can find.  This is with Courier-imap 4.0.1 and Evolution 2.0.3 This is driving me to distraction! :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## BigBaaadBob

My latest update to 2.2.1.1 seems to have fixed this problem.  :Confused: 

----------

